# New boat for the Fleet



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The fleet is now complete .... It should be here next week. Boat number 7 will be a Hobie Outback.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks sweet Larry. Can't wait for this weather to break.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations! I guess you'll be too busy chasing stripers now to go on 10 mile floats.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome!!

SEVEN? How many boats per year is that?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

New tow boat for your boats. Nice


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Doubt I'll ever see it, we didn't have enough water to even float this year, great flat water boat Larry

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Players don't play! Nice man, I'm sure you will fall out of that one too.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Larry! A very nice kayak. 

Kieth didn't have any influence on you did he?  I know his Hobie sure does cut through the water.

Bowhunter57


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice yak!!!!:Banane30:


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I still plan on hitting the rivers more than flat water so the Coosa is still going to get a lot of love. Knowing streamstalker and i water in the flows is more of a luxury than a necessity .

The Outback will just help me chase the stripers a little better, muskies at alum and im going to Louisiana for a week to chase red fish in April. Pretty pumped!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know whether to say congrats, or punch ya in the snot box.
Redfish in LA sounds fun. You could chase down TexKelly. He lives down in New Orleans and guides for redfish. It'd be a guaranteed good time, fo sho. 
Congrats on the new yak, brutha. Jealous as heck!!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool yak....look forward to seeing you land some crappie in it at indian lake on May 4th!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just listening to Texas Kelly is worth the trip, if you can stop laughing at his stories long enough to catch fish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

He might be my favorite guy to fish with.
Of course no offense to you Stucky, or Old #17, or Dagga...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I remember the only time I met him was the Allegheny rodeo, he was telling and acting out a story about catching a small mouth while tripping on mushrooms,I was laughing so hard my ying linger blew out my nose.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> SEVEN? How many boats per year is that?


Indecision is a terrible thing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Remember I work right next to the Galena boat ramp so I'm down for any Alum action, so keep that in mind. Some of the boaters out there are none too friendly. I'll be on some floats for sure with you and Streamstalker. 
I don't know about TexKelly, but what happened to Texas Pete. That cat knew how to fish.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Here she is , in the living room and all. Can't wait to sleep next to her tonight ! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You are cracking me up!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Good night OGF....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Dude that boat is flat out sweet, I love the color!! You have all kinds of options to pimp that thing out. Are you fishing the Buckeye Fishing Trail this year. I hope some of you southern boys make it up north for the Deer Creek Tourny. That Boat will flat out rock on that lake.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

You are so silly


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

That is awesome Larry. Welcome to the hobie family.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Larry on the ride. Maybe you can help me out abit here.
How durable are those fins against rocks by chance they get hit. 
I'm thinking Hobie or Native Propel ? Thanks


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> Congrats Larry on the ride. Maybe you can help me out abit here.
> How durable are those fins against rocks by chance they get hit.
> I'm thinking Hobie or Native Propel ? Thanks


I don't think you would want to hit rocks with the fins. The pedal unit cost way to much to do something like that to it. If you are in a rocky area this is NOT the kayak to use. I have hit the bottom of the lake on accident when getting out of the water and nothing has happened but I know it cant be good on it.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Are you fishing the Buckeye Fishing Trail this year.


He better....he was one of the 5 people behind organizing it! HA!



> How durable are those fins against rocks by chance they get hit.
> I'm thinking Hobie or Native Propel ? Thanks


Not real familiar with the Outback, but I do know you can take out the propel unit in the native's while still sitting in the kayak as to avoid hitting those rocks when landing on shore. The unit is a bit awkward, but still can be done.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Larry, did you at least buy your kayak dinner before sleeping with her?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Speaking of new boats, Andy. See if you can get a solid this weekend while you are in your booth at the Dayton show about when those Kilroys are coming in.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Will do. 
Iffin you get bored, you should stop out. Looks like it'll be a good show.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Will do.
> Iffin you get bored, you should stop out. Looks like it'll be a good show.


I would like to, but I have to work Saturday morning. With a high of 58 forecast on Sunday...well, you know...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I know. And I know the guys I'll be with at the show on Sunday. There's a high likely hood that the Great Miami Outfitters booth will be vacant on Sunday. I mean, there's only so many good fishing days in the year...


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I know i know i just won't let this thread die! Here is something i have been working on the past few days. Ill tell ya drilling into a new boat will never feel right. I was going to do the threw haul method but Keith had a lot of bad readings on his down imaging i thought i would give this a go. 

I went with 1/2 inch pvc out of the boat to a 90deg elbow into a 3/4 pvc for the horizontal arm and the vertical bar with the transducer on it. At the end i went with threaded fittings so it would stay straight while going through the water. I drilled 2 peg holes on the inside of the boat to keep the arm from moving around to much. 

I went with the ram mount for the fish finder because of the range of motion. A 5/8 hole was just big enough to wiggle the plugs through below the mount,and will later be filled with a gromet (sp) and silicone .

Still trying to.figure out where i want the rod holders, im going to wait till take it out to see what's comfortable. 

As for going out this weekend ... I work 8-5 Saturday and 430am-1 Sunday.. I was going to get out tomorrow but we have some work to do with the fishing trail. Your welcome.!  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I would put everything as close as possible so you never have to move from that comfy seat. You will almost never use your paddle so don't worry about stuff being in your way for when you do need to paddle. The hole you are using for your transducer I use for my flag when I go up to Erie. It works perfect for the flag. The rocket launcher rod holders work very well. You can lay them down if you need to paddle or face them straight up when pulling up next to someone. Take the center hatch container and put it in the back hatch and put the battery back there so it is easy to get to when charging. And make sure you read the directions on how to install the pedal drive or you may spend half an hour trying to figure it out like I did when I was already on the lake.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

KeithOH said:


> You will almost never use your paddle so don't worry about stuff being in your way for when you do need to paddle.


Don't put stuff in the way of your paddle stroke. 
What am I saying...you got seven boats, you know.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Don't put stuff in the way of your paddle stroke.
> What am I saying...you got seven boats, you know.


Word, yeah I am not planning on doing that, I know almost never turns into being 8-10 miles away from the ramp, and the drive system takes a crap, trying to paddle back working your way around rod holders and gizmos. Lets just hope it doesnt happen on my trip out to oil rigs solo! Here tuna tuna tuna! :B


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Think I need another boat

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> Think I need another boat
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think you do too, but you wont pull the trigger we all know that. 


Darby is at 712 and Scioto is 1400! We could do from 40 to the scioto confluence in 7-8 hours. Game ?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well I broke her in today, and did not take Keiths warning to see how it works before getting in the water, I mean it just snaps in right?! 

Wrong, the latching system on it requires you to open it, shut it then open it. Well I made it to the shut it, and I started to peddle away. I felt it sat high and was kind of hard to peddle, and my legs burnt really bad. I just put it off as I am fat and outta shape. Well after 30 mins of putting around and getting the FF to work, I said there is no way in hell it should be this hard to do. 

SO I shimmied my way up and messed with it some more, and bam clicked it all the way in and I was off like a speedster. Only the pegs still werent right. So I had to sit there and mess with that some more and BAM, NOW I WAS A SPEED DEAMON. 

Over all it was a good buy. I have come to accept my feet will get wet with the water that builds up where the drive system goes into the hull. I am not sure how I ever did any flat water peddling without a rudder. The mobility and increase to tracking it gives is amazing. Once I got everything set up it was pretty easy to stay around 4.6-5.0 mph which might be nice for some mid-summer musky fishing at Alum . Only thing I do not like is no reverse, which might be something you can get outta the native propeller type.

So this will be my last post on the boat I swearrrrr unless all that scupper hole playing I did knocked her up. :female-fighter:


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Alum could be floated today with little to no dragging. Big W is showing 270+ and I think that's cookin pretty good for it, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm thinking about Koko or the Nut for tomorrow.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

270cfs not bad at all, bad news the gauges on the nut deceptive,I trust the one the most south, up by Hoover not a great judge

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Lets go...The Reese Rd. guage is dropping like a stone. It might flatten out a bit as more snow melts today.

Koko isn't looking bad at all. I'd favor the Big Run to Pipesville section on that....maybe even down to Big Run as the takeout.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm undecided as of now, ALL could change by tomorrow. If I did go prefer big walnut, just closer. Might call later

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

If I had a boat in the race I would say do a close float. Koko would be nice, but lets be honest its only day 2 of the warm up, and fishing is still going to be meh for a week or so. Now after a week of 50's you might have my attention for a Koko run. 

But I dont have a boat in the race, darn you inventory at 430 am , actually 3:30 double darn you day light savings time!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, we only have about ten of us going to koko in the morning, I'll think about you, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck out there. I am watching the baby today, the wife is working. I've been told not to call it "baby sitting" if it's your kid.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

landarcjedi said:


> Good luck out there. I am watching the baby today, the wife is working. I've been told not to call it "baby sitting" if it's your kid.


We are in the same boat. I have also received that same sermon and will be home with the littlest one this afternoon. My wife is a Saint though and there will be plenty of opportunity to fish later. For now it's fishing shows during baby nap time.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Yea, we only have about ten of us going to koko in the morning, I'll think about you, lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Damn. Its like I don't even exist.
Lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol,I didn't hear until I called daddy, said he was going to call me. 

Great day,I caught 10x everyone else,0, lol. Me daddy pasta Neil Andy and his boy, then several dark side paddlers who did their own thing. Water looked outstanding but cold, time for nap

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Stucky lost his fish counter. And his math sucks.
I know for a fact I caught exactly three times as many fish as he did.
Beautiful day.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Stucky lost his fish counter. And his math sucks.
> I know for a fact I caught exactly three times as many fish as he did.
> Beautiful day.


So 3 x 0 =0 ?!? Lol He sure does catch a lot of fish just around the corner out of everyones sight. ;-) 

I went to alum after work to look for muskie in a buddies boat, but found nothing. I did get 2 outta the neighborhood pond ! Skunk off!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

An amazing 6-way tie at the weigh-in. It was wonderful to have a real float after being cooped up for the winter. Too bad the weather forecast looks like it is turning crappy again. Great day on the water with great company!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And for the record they were bald eagles

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Lol,I didn't hear until I called daddy, said he was going to call me.
> 
> Great day,I caught 10x everyone else,0, lol. Me daddy pasta Neil Andy and his boy, then several dark side paddlers who did their own thing. Water looked outstanding but cold, time for nap
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hope nobody went swimming. Brrrrrrrrrrrr! I need to get a hold of Dave and set up a time to patch my Blackwater.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

No one swam, but I got a pretty good slosh into the Ultimate at the rapids. They are just going to take some water in a nice chop. That's the biggest reason I am going to look into a Kilroy. I was looking right at Pasta when it happened, and he had that "Poor Bastard!" look on his face.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I hope nobody went swimming. Brrrrrrrrrrrr!


I figured I had the highest likelihood. I borrowed Stucky's Coosa for the day and wanted to see what it was like to go through Factory Rapids in the high seat position.
That boat rocks. I changed my line about three times in the middle of the rapid. So easy to stop and turn on a dime.
Only issue I had was there was a whitewater kayaker at the end of the rapid in my way. I had a rod pointed straight forward and I ended up lancing him with a Jig-N-Pig like a jouster. He about snapped my rod and my brand new swim jig got stuck in his PFD.
Farker.

Great day. Great group of dudes.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Left canoe - Other Dave
Canoe/red shirt/telling me I'm "Number 1" - Stucky
Tan Ultimate - Neal Streamstalker
Canoe right - Pasta
Blue Dagger out front - Tucker
And about 6 other whitewater guys we floated with









Traffic jam on the way:


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> That boat rocks. I changed my line about three times in the middle of the rapid. So easy to stop and turn on a dime.
> 
> Great day. Great group of dudes.


looks like you guys had a blast!! When you say that boat rocks, would you say it is a great small creek boat also. I have looked at them and really like it but it just appears to be too much boat! Both length and weight. Sometimes i throw the yak up and down from the suv multiple times in a day when creek hopping and even a 50 lb yak starts to get heavy towards the end of the day. But for a perfect creek boat I may over look that and deal withnitbif im able to stand and sightbfish from time tontime. Sorry to hy jack the thread but we have similar sit in and when i read you were on the coosa over the weekend i thoughtbi would hitbyou up while its freshnon your mind.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There's no way around the fact that the boat's heavy. But heavy as in yup, it's a pain in the ass to load.
But on the water, it's more nimble and "light" feeling than my Dagger for SURE. I was in FAST water with lots of large rocks, and the Coosa was able to react MUCH more quickly than my Dagger.

So yes, heavy on land, but "light" in the water.

I don't know how much of a rush you're in, but we're overdue for a fishing trip anyway. I think I could snag us a couple Coosas, or whatever, and we could go test drive and fish all day somewhere if you're interested.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> There's no way around the fact that the boat's heavy. But heavy as in yup, it's a pain in the ass to load.
> But on the water, it's more nimble and "light" feeling than my Dagger for SURE. I was in FAST water with lots of large rocks, and the Coosa was able to react MUCH more quickly than my Dagger.
> 
> So yes, heavy on land, but "light" in the water.
> ...


Now that there is some good stuff!! Not doubting your comparison between the coosa and dagger but thats just flat out hard to digest!! 
No hurry really, just the spring itch is all. Was going to move on a lesser yak this week but will just wait after hearing how well you liked the coosa. Give me a shout when the times right, im usually pretty flexible with my schedule.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You can't beat the coosa in a down river fishing boat, you just can't. It was nice to watch him in the factory rapids, it looked like several times he was going to hit something, calmly turned the boat with one easy stroke, pointed it where he wanted and moved on. It's wild how the hull work's in fast water, and that was class 2 that day, he could stop, turn in the nasty stuff and make it look effortless. Side note my canoe was outstanding in the fast stuff, what a joy to paddle, except for wind, I'll leave out the adjectives I have for it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I would be willing to throw my coosa in the mix to let someone test it out on a float. Sounds like a good time! My poor vapor needs me to ride her and would thank you.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Larry, I'll prob take you up on that. I'm casually looking for a new boat. 
Thank you


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Didn't sleep a wink the night before the paddle due to restless legs, slept like a baby when I got home, lol. Big thanks to my son who unloaded my truck for me without asking, took him yesterday to the new roosters in picktown to say thanks.

Doing the stucky wave
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I told Tucker seconds after that picture "You can flip him one if you want. It's a sign of endearment."


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The kid is already a yak fishing pro. Handles his boat well and slings his spinnerbait with confidence. There were a couple times I was looking at which line to choose through the riffles, and I thought, _Just follow the boy._ And he was doing it all with a cast on his leg.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Both his and my boy are seasoned pro's with the boats, only Tucker isn't in the buckeye swim team, yet ! My boy is a triple member, lol. His time will come. Sunday I rammed him a few times, only to get whacked by his protective dad. Think I got everyone at least once with the wenonah, maybe not daddy Dave, his boat is a barge, might scratch my baby

I get bored easily
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll gladly let you dump him come June, or once the water warms up a tad. He's overdue.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> ...only Tucker isn't in the buckeye swim team, yet ! My boy is a triple member, lol. His time will come.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


For those not in the know:
The Buckeye Swim Team is a group of 20ish of us from Central Ohio who do a lot of kayaking together. I don't know who the original members were, but we had all "swam/dumped/biffed/crashed" in front of each other at one point while on the river.
So now anyone who swims/dumps/biffs/crashes on a float in the presence of an Official Swim Team member, now becomes an official member...get an official sticker an everything. I believe we're probably up to over 50 members in at least 8 different states.
Stucky's just trying to "help" my boy out.


----------

